# Dixie is 4!



## Dixiemae (Nov 10, 2018)

My girl is the best thing that ever happened to me!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: pretty Dixie!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dixie you are beautiful!!!!


----------



## gsdworld7 (Nov 3, 2018)

Happy birthday to youuu gorgeous! 

Thank you for this picture - you made the world a better place today!


----------



## soave (Nov 19, 2018)

Her coat color looks familiar now Happy birthday, she's beautiful.


----------

